# Best, and safe ways to operate a canoe



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok guys, I just purchased my first canoe, and I have never been in one..It is a 16.4 ft old town, with a weight limit of 1050-lbs....I will be using it mainly on the scioto river, and will not be fishing from it, just using it to get to out of the way places to bank fish..I will be taking it out on a lake first just to get a feel of it...So do you have any pointers?

I have a couple questions, how hard would it be for one man to paddle a two man canoe?

Can you take a canoe across the river, with the current pushing the side without overturning?.Or do you have to go strictly with or aginst the current?


----------



## Jitterbug (Apr 13, 2004)

Jack, I've only had my canoe on smaller bodies of water (creeks, small rivers, and lakes). You can operate a 2-man canoe solo. It really is not that bad after you get the hang of it. You may want to try it (practice) on a smaller river before venturing on the scioto. 

The stability (or lack of) can create a problem. You can naviage across the river at an angle. The degree of what you can and cannot do really depends a lot on the flow of the water. On a pretty calm river you can scoot around pretty well. Stabilizer bars are a pretty good investment if you are concerned with flipping. Overhanging branches and obstacles in the water will cause you the most trouble. If you can plan your ride ahead of time (look ahead of you), it will make for a much smoother ride.

Good luck. You'll love your new ride. Looks like the cats will not be safe even in the most remote holes!


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

Take a canoer the first time and let them give you tips as you go. That's the safest way to start. When in doubt, follow the V in the river.


----------



## RWBlue (Feb 20, 2005)

So do you have any pointers?
When in doubt, stay as low as possible. The canoe is alot more stable when your butt is in the bottom.

Go to a lake with a swimming area, and play around. dump your self, get back in, flood the canoe and see if it floats (it should), can you get back in without pushing off the bottom?

I have a couple questions, how hard would it be for one man to paddle a two man canoe? I do it all the time. be sure to put something heavy in the bow (front) of the boat. I would also suggest paddling from the most middle seat even if that means turning the boat around.

Can you take a canoe across the river, with the current pushing the side without overturning?.Or do you have to go strictly with or aginst the current?
Yes, yes, no,


----------



## big black jeep (Jun 5, 2004)

BIG tip here if you feel like you are about to tip don't over react, cause that is how most people tip thier canoes. Also don't do anything stupid in a canoe.good luck and have fun. I love canoes cause they are quite.


----------



## CPTN.CROWN (Apr 11, 2004)

When you are alone the best way is turn the canoe around. So you are actually sitting in the front seat, but in the back  You will have alot more control!!!! As far as paddeling across current just start by heading up stream that way you reach the destination you want. Another thing if you are going to be on large boddys of water you can buy pontoons for the canoe. HARRY1 has em, says you can stand up and not flip! But that old towne should keep you dry, they are the most stable out there!


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

Jack,
while the water is still warm take Brian out, without your gear (just make sure you have your life jackets)and go for it...no big deal if you get wet..if you take a cooler with you put a bungee cord around it and around the center rail


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

do what action said. take an experienced person with you.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

RWBlue, are you saying I should not sit in those little seats on the canoe, but instead sit on the floor?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for all the input guys, I might add that I cant swin, and yes I am buying new life Jackets..And I not only have never been in a canoe, but I have never been in a boat of any kind, always fished from the bank.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack,

I will buy the stabliziers/ I will have them by August. Big john is right, lets get wet! Lets go to Logan & tip that sucker & everything, just to know what its like.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan, You mean you still want to fish with me????


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

if we can work out a time i be honored to learn you how to drive a canoe. scioto ain't zactly whitewater which i have been on. but they'd have to be some fishin involved!


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

> if you feel like you are about to tip don't over react


even when brian scooches for smooches, take the lip lock till shore is reached.  

Which brings me to a thought. How the heck ya gonna get in and out of that thing unless ya find the perfect bank? Leave it up to Dip and you'll be up **** creek without a paddle?


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

Jack, i have the life jackets and if you need someone to go with you count me in...i used to take guided trips out on the little miami (they got me into it by sending me out with 20 gals from delta airlines)...anytime your ready buddie


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks dip and Bigjohn, I will be getting back with you once all this overtime I am working is done, probably late July early August!..Wizz all the spots I have in mind to fish in the future have the perfect bank..You is welcome to come down with dipster, I have flathead heaven just a short canoe ride away..Mellon dumped me and wont feesh with me anymore  
He got tired of netting all my fish, and took up with a rookie!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

How to get in a canoe

http://www.redrockstore.com/getincanoe.html


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is the canoe I bought.

http://www.otccanoe.com/canoes_allagash.php


----------



## RWBlue (Feb 20, 2005)

flathunter said:


> RWBlue, are you saying I should not sit in those little seats on the canoe, but instead sit on the floor?


If you are going across rough water or if you feel like you may flip, yes sit on the floor of the canoe. It lowers your center of gravity.


----------



## RWBlue (Feb 20, 2005)

flathunter said:


> How to get in a canoe
> 
> http://www.redrockstore.com/getincanoe.html


Yes, you can do it that way, BUT your canoe will apreciate it if you just plan on getting wet feet.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Taking the canoe in some shallow water and rolling is a great idea. You need to know exactly what your canoe can handle with you in it and there is no way to get a good feeling for it until you on on the way over and its a heck of a lot better to do that when you want to with an empty canoe than with one full of gear. 

If you ever need to cross in very fast current you can ferry across. Point the canoe up stream and paddle just enough to keep from being pushed back and slightly point the canoe to the side of the river you want to go, dont try to turn the canoe in the current just very slightly point in the direction you want to go.


----------



## RWBlue (Feb 20, 2005)

You canoe will handle differently loaded vs. empty.

With my canoe loaded, I can pee off the side without peeing in the canoe.
With my canoe lightly loaded, the canoe would flip if I tried that stunt.


----------

